# загадочная русская душа



## freeklish

How would you translate the following? I have tried but I can't make sense of it.

А  рядом  тут  же,  бесплотно,  не  знача,
продолжались  и  жили  чаровавшие  миллионы  людей  ленинские  черты милого,
скромного русского трудового интеллигента.
   Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет.
   Да и была ли она? Какая же загадка в рабстве?


----------



## Maroseika

What exactly is not clear for you? Some words or syntax?


----------



## Panda Nocta

>I have tried but I can't make sense of it.

Me either. There's too little sense in this logorrhoea even for a single complete phrase.  I advise you to give up for my impression is that the author supposed native speakers to meditate over this text, looking for some hidden meaning and getting pleasure from the process.


----------



## Maroseika

Panda Nocta said:


> Me either. There's too little sense in this logorrhoea even for a single complete phrase


.
I can't say so. Actually it's quite clear, though a bit too flowery. http://antology.igrunov.ru/authors/grossman/1076333413.html
I just wanted to find out what's exactly is difficult for translation, because everything can't be incomprehensible.


----------



## freeklish

The whole thing frustrates me. This is the only way I could try to interpret it.

. But along this, millions of people of the modest working Russian intellectuals(?), carried on living charmed into blissful ignorance, in Lenin’s sweet hell.
            Is that why the Russian soul is so mysterious? No. No mystery.
And then the rest I have looked the words up in a dictionary but can't string a sentence together.


----------



## Panda Nocta

maroseika said:


> .
> I can't say so. Actually it's quite clear, though a bit too flowery. http://antology.igrunov.ru/authors/grossman/1076333413.html
> i just wanted to find out what's exactly is difficult for translation, because everything can't be incomprehensible.


Почти уверен, что проблема не в грамматике и словарном запасе, а в расплывчатости и дерганности мыслей автора. Честно говоря, я был совсем не удивлен, увидев абзацы из одного-двух предложений, поскольку даже приведенный выше отрывок воспринимал точно так же. "Пишу это письмо на спине убитого товарища...". Понять этот текст, конечно, можно, но все же остаюсь при мнении, что его художественная ценность не слишком велика, смысла в нем не слишком много, и для изучения русского языка он не годится.


----------



## Panda Nocta

freeklish said:


> Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет.
> Да и была ли она? Какая же загадка в рабстве?


Well. The Russian soul... Is it still a mystery? No, there's no mystery. And was there any mystery at all? What kind of a mystery could there be about the slavery?


----------



## freeklish

I realise some things will be lost in translation but I need to understand roughly what is being said


----------



## Christo Tamarin

freeklish said:


> How would you translate the following? I have tried but I can't make sense of it.
> 
> А рядом тут же, бесплотно, не знача,
> продолжались и жили чаровавшие миллионы людей ленинские черты милого,
> скромного русского трудового интеллигента.
> Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет.
> Да и была ли она? Какая же загадка в рабстве?


 
*I am trying a periphrasis first*.

Русский трудовой интеллигент - милый и скромный.

У милого, скромного русского трудового интеллигента - ленинские черты.

Ленинские черты чаровали миллионы людей.

Ленинские черты продолжались. Они жили. Они жили тут же рядом. Жили они не знача. Жили они бесплотно.

_Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет._
_Да и была ли она?_

Загадки в русской душе нет. И не была никогда.

_Какая же загадка в рабстве?_

*Assuming that интеллигент is intellectual, I am trying a translation now.*

Русский трудовой интеллигент - милый и скромный.
Russian working class intellectuals are gentil and modest.

У милого, скромного русского трудового интеллигента - ленинские черты.
Russian working class intellectuals, being gentil and modest, have some leninist characteristics.

Ленинские черты чаровали миллионы людей.
The leninist characteristics have fascinated millions of people.

Ленинские черты продолжались. Они жили. Они жили тут же рядом. Жили они не знача. Жили они бесплотно.

The leninist characteristics last. They have always lived. They have lived here along. They have lived with no sense, not incarnated.

_Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет._
_Да и была ли она?_

What's then. Is the Russian soul mysterious, as before? No, there is no mystery. And has it ever been?


_Какая же загадка в рабстве?_

What for a mystery could be in (the) slavery?


----------



## Ptak

freeklish said:


> working Russian intellectuals(?)


Yes, indeed... The words интеллигент, интеллигенция are too hard to translate into any language. It's not "intellectuals" here anyway. I don't think one can translate this by one word. Perhaps only descriptively.


----------



## Maroseika

freeklish said:


> . But along this, millions of people of the modest working Russian intellectuals(?), carried on living charmed into blissful ignorance, in Lenin’s sweet hell.


 
Ленинские черты милого, скромного русского трудового интеллигента чаровали миллионы людей. Эти черты продолжались (formally incorrect) и жили рядом, тут же - бесплотно (ephemerally) и ничего не означая.

Try to translate this variant, with more clear word order.


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Yes, indeed... The words интеллигент, интеллигенция are too hard to translate into any language. It's not "intellectuals" here anyway. I don't think one can translate this by one word. Perhaps only descriptively.


The best way to translate it is as "intelligent". And let the readers  guess...


----------



## freeklish

Ok it seems where I went wrong was translating черты as hell and then the whole thing threw me off track. Thenk you so much for your help. It's making sense now.


----------



## Panda Nocta

> It's making sense now.

Don't let it steal your mind


----------



## freeklish

Lol, it's purely to help my understanding of the language.
Thank you for the advice


----------



## freeklish

Also thank you to Christo Tamarin for showing me a very effective way of translating by rephrasing. A very useful skill. Thank you


----------



## Mr_Churlishness

freeklish said:


> How would you translate the following? I have tried but I can't make sense of it.
> 
> А рядом тут же, бесплотно, не знача,
> продолжались и жили чаровавшие миллионы людей ленинские черты милого,
> скромного русского трудового интеллигента.
> Что ж. По-прежнему ли загадочна русская душа? Нет, загадки нет.
> Да и была ли она? Какая же загадка в рабстве?


 
I'm Russian, and I can't make head or tail of it, especially at the beginning 

At the end, the author refers to a concept of "misterious russian soul", questioning its existence, and coming to the realisation that there's no mistery in the russian soul.


----------

